# Lonely rider in Gadsden, Alabama



## ty04orange (Aug 22, 2012)

I am looking for some riding buddies in or around Gadsden, Alabama. I heard of a group called the Bama Boggers, but I cant seem to find any info on the club anywhere... 
Anyone have any leads to clubs around, or if you are anywhere close to here, please respond to this, or PM me and lets get in touch and go riding!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I am a member of the BamaBoggers, have been for several years.If you still have my number saved give me a call back and we'll talk about getting a group to go ride. There is a big ride and races coming to the BamaJam park in Enterprise the third week of September. I will have my bike going by then. I think we are gonna try and make this one. And I was told it was a CMR race so I'll probably be racing too. I have a toyhauler and it will sleep about 8, so if you wanna join us you're more than welcome to, should have plenty of room. We will most likely be going on Thursday or Friday and coming home Sunday. I have never been to this park soooo it should be fun if the riding is good. We also like to do ALOT of night riding, it's alot cooler than riding in the day in South Alabama in late summer.. LOL The guy that started BamaBoggers lives in north Alabama, maybe yall can hook up and ride some time too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The guys I met from bamaboggers at Warrior mud race were jerks. You weren't there J2 at least I don't think you were lol. Gadsden is a long way from enterprise though. 

Have you heard of Stoney Lonsome? It's up near you. Really dusty & some people say the trucks tear it up too bad but, it's still a park close to you.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey bud I live in dadeville and you are more than welcome to come down here and ride


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> The guys I met from bamaboggers at Warrior mud race were jerks. You weren't there J2 at least I don't think you were lol. Gadsden is a long way from enterprise though.
> 
> Have you heard of Stoney Lonsome? It's up near you. Really dusty & some people say the trucks tear it up too bad but, it's still a park close to you.


Nah I wasn't there, never been to the warrior mud races. But I have been to Nyota which is the warrior exit/river and that is an AWSOME trail. It's only four miles long but if you ride it right it will take the better part of the day to get through it, and you can stop and grill in the creek and swim. We rode it from the front one day and then turned around and rode it backwards, man I was one tired puppy that day. LOL At one time there were problems with people breaking into our cars that were parked there but I haven't been there in a long time, it's still one of my favorite places to ride to this day. BamaBoggers has several hundred members so there's no telling who you met up there.


----------



## ty04orange (Aug 22, 2012)

I looked on facebook and tried doing a google search of BamaBoggers, but found nothing. Is there a site where I can try to meet up with some of them, or any way to see who the members are or where they congregate? I am pretty new to this "hobby" and am pretty lost at the moment. LOL

my number is 256-613-278nine if anyone around here wants to shoot me a text


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look up Stony Lonesome OHV Park - Cullman County, AL


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

For some reason our website has been down for quite some time. I guess I need to call George and see what's going on, he is the founder. We have alot of members from north AL and around the Gardendale/ B'ham area.


----------



## Southernboy08 (Dec 18, 2011)

Kentuck is in the Oxford/talladega area. It's more trail riding than mud holes. I'll be up there tomorrow round 9 am


----------



## ty04orange (Aug 22, 2012)

Southernboy08 said:


> Kentuck is in the Oxford/talladega area. It's more trail riding than mud holes. I'll be up there tomorrow round 9 am


Wish I'd seen this when you posted it, instead of now. LOL
I am thinking about hitting up the Talladega place this weekend.


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey man, I'm not exactly close in Demopolis, Al but always down to ride and meet new folks. Give me a holler sometime and we'll see if we can get together.


----------



## Southernboy08 (Dec 18, 2011)

The place in talladega is big. I haven't been since I've had my brute. But some of of the the guys I work with go alot. There's some deep nasty mud there. Next we go I'll hit you up in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You talking bout NYROC?


----------



## Southernboy08 (Dec 18, 2011)

Never heard of nyroc. I was talking bout recon. It's been taken over by cheaha trail riders. It's called something else now. Where's nyroc?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Around Helena I Think.


----------

